# suche leute im raum gundelsheim/bad rappenau



## Deleted 189967 (30. August 2011)

hallo zusammen!
fange nach längerer pause wieder das biken an! macht aber alleine keinen spass, deshalb such ich biker/innen aus der umgebung für gemeinsame touren. würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet!


----------



## sharky (6. September 2011)

wie fit bist du denn und wann fährst du? ich komm meist nur unter der woche gegen später, aber dafür auch mit licht, zum biken. falls das für dich auch in frage kommt, meld dich einfach mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 189967 (8. September 2011)

sharky schrieb:


> wie fit bist du denn und wann fährst du? ich komm meist nur unter der woche gegen später, aber dafür auch mit licht, zum biken. falls das für dich auch in frage kommt, meld dich einfach mal


hallo sharky!
erst mal danke, für dein interesse! zur fitness bin ich auf einer skala von 1-10 bei 4. mit licht biken ist aber ehrlich gesagt, nichts für mich.
vielleicht kannste mal am wochenende!?
mfg dieter


----------



## mischuer (20. September 2011)

Bin des öfteren in Neckarzimmern


----------



## Deleted 189967 (22. September 2011)

wann bist du denn wieder mal in der gegend unterwegs? fährst du da an der hornberg? bist du direkt aus hn?


----------



## mischuer (22. September 2011)

Bin aus hn fahre seit '92 und kenne mich aus im Bereich Odenwald bis Eberbach, die Trails ums Neckartal, dann auch Heuchelberg, Stromberg, Löwensteiner Berge, Wüstenrot, Murrhardt. KFZ hat Kapazität für 3 bikes. GPS und Licht vorhanden. Bin ab KW 41/42 wieder einsatzbereit und dann auch öfters in Neckarzimmern.


----------



## sharky (25. September 2011)

ich fahr am mittwoch nachmittag um 13.00 die "kleine odenwaldrunde" ab gundelsheim. 

zum schloß, 2x michaelsberg hoch, abfahrt jeweils auf trails, burg hornberg, MOS durch, auf trails zur waldstadt, trails nach nüstenbach, querung richtung n´gerach und da auf trails runter, margarethenschlucht durch, trails am talkamm lang bis MOS rein, buggl hoch und auf trails nach gundelsheim zurück. fahrzeit ca. 3,5h und 65km bei sehr hohem trailanteil. falls jemand lust hat und fit ist...


----------



## mischuer (10. Oktober 2011)

sorry war in Alleghe ne Woche und ne Woche Umzugsrenovierung. Bin demnächst wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. Oktober 2011)

Falls es jemanden durch Mosbach verschlägt, würde ich mich mit dran hängen. Auch wenn der Grad der Fitness nicht der höchste ist


----------



## sharky (19. Oktober 2011)

durch MOS regelmäßig. aber momentan wenn dann eher nachts. ist leider dunkel, bis ich heim komm


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. Oktober 2011)

Gegen Nachtbiken hab ich grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden   Ist ja meistens schon dunkel wenn man nach Hause kommt... stimmt leider.

Dummerweise hat meine Lampe den Geist aufgegeben. Ersatz sollte am Montag kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (24. Oktober 2011)

ja wäre ich auch mal dabei, Funzel müsste auch demnächst eintrudeln. Momentan bin ich noch kränklich.


----------



## sharky (24. Oktober 2011)

freitag abend wäre ne option


----------



## Stefaaan (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo Jungs (und Mädels),

ich wohne in Mosbach und habe gerade wieder mit dem biken angefangen. Meine Kondition hält sich im Moment noch in Grenzen (600 hm und 50 km war die erste Tour und es war schon hart kurz vor dem Ziel), dies wird sich aber schnell ändern. Auf technischen Trails bin ich gerne unterwegs. 

Gerne können wir mal zusammen fahren, und im Moment habe ich sogar unter der Woche Zeit. Hat jemand Interesse?

Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Trialkoch (7. August 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hab mal den alten Thread rausgekramt.

Wie sieht es den hier in der Umgebung so aus?

Und sind hier immer noch ein paar Nachtfahrer unterwegs?

MFG


----------

